# Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindlich



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!!
SPD-Rodust klar anglerfeindlich
*​Ein Kommentar

Nach dem gestrigen Runden Tisch, der jetzt auf einmal "Dorschgipfel" heisst -_ im letzten Protokoll von Frau Rodust hiess das nämlich noch "Runder Tisch der *Ostseefischere*i"_ - berichten die Lübecker Nachrichten.

Siehe:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...r-Schutz-Hilft-die-Abwrackpraemie-fuer-Kutter

Was die Lübecker Nachrichten NICHT erwähnen ist, dass dieser "Runde Tisch", zu dem maßgebliche Akteure wie Angeltouristik/Gewerbe gar nicht eingeladen, bzw. wieder weggeschickt wurde, überhaupt kein Gremium ist, um irgend etwas zu beschliessen.

Wie anglerfeindlich die SPD-Frau Rodust ist, zeigt sich in folgendem Satz, den die Lübecker Nachrichten zitieren:
_„Es kann nicht sein, dass Erwerbsfischer nicht mehr rausfahren dürfen, Touristenkutter aber wie gewohnt zum Dorschfang ablegen.“_

Erstens bekommen Berufsfischer Geld fürs nicht mehr rausfahren!!

Obwohl der Angeltourismus, der in den strukturschwachen Regionen Schleswig Holsteins und Mecklenburg Vorpommerns hauptsächlich mit vom Dorsch lebt, deutlich mehr volkswirtschaftliches Einkommen für viel mehr (ganz oder teilweise) Menschen als die Fischerei generiert, soll da kein Cent bezahlt werden für Angeltouismus/Gewerbe!!

Zudem sieht man wieder an dem Satz, dass weder Frau Rodust, noch die anwesenden Vertreter der als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverbände DAFV und Konsorten Ahnung vom Angeln haben, wenn sie das Frau Rodust so unwidersprochen sagen lassen.

Denn erstens sind das keine "Touristenkutter", sondern Angelkutter, die auch viel von Einheimischen genutzt werden.

Zudem wird Dorsch auch von Brandungdanglern, Spinnanglern, vom Kleinboot, vom Belly-Boat, vom Kayak aus gefangen - das alles kennen scheinbar Frau Rodust und die Verbandler von DAFV und Konsorten nicht..

Es ist also kein Wunder, dass Jens Meyer als Vertreter vom Angeltourismus/Gewerbe gar nicht erst eingeladen wurde, und als er trotzdem kam, auch wieder weggeschickt wurde.

Da wollen die Anglerfeinde wie Rodust und DAFV und Konsorten lieber unter sich tagen, als mit Betroffenen sprechen zu müssen, die KEINE Berufsfischer sind oder denen nicht so nahe stehen wie die  Anwesenden. 

Es spricht auch schon Bände, dass Frau Rodust auf ihrer Seite nicht mal Willi Lüdtke (den sie ja auch nicht dabei haben wollte, der auch erst nach dem Offenen Brief rein durfte)  vom Angelkutterverband als Teilnehmer erwähnt.

Der nach meinen Infos auch so wenig diesem ominösen Beschluss zugestimmt hat wie der Vertreter von Minister Backhaus von MeckPomm:
http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2016/starkes-signal-aus-luebeck-dorschfischerei-wird-die-krise-ueberstehen/

Sehr gut, dass Breckling die Zahlen von Thünen anzweifelte, die eh mehr Glauben als Wissenschaft zu unterliegen scheinen.

Wenn man jedenfalls gerade vermehrt bei Anglern auftauchende Fänge von Kleindorschen sieht  - die waren wohl nur woanders und/oder in größeren Tiefen, als da, wo das Thünen Institut Proben nahm.... 

Geben dürfte es die nach Thünen ja nicht...

*So oder so, sowohl Frau Rodust wie auch den anwesenden Vertretern von DAFV und LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm ging es wohl AUSSCHLIESSLICH um die Rettung der Berufsfischerei.*

Wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass zwar die Fischerei Millionen bekommen soll, aber Angelkutterkäptns keine Cent und Angeltouristik/Gewerbe nicht mal eingeladen war (geschweige denn, dass da Geld fliessen würde?)??

Die mangelnde "Einsatzbereitschaft" vom DAFV und seinen Vasallenverbänden, wenigstens Entschädigungen für von Einschränkungen beim Angeln Betroffener einzufordern, wie es die Fischer ja auch bekommen, liegt wohl daran, dass das keine Verbände von Anglern sind, sondern von bewirtschaftenden Angelvereinen.

Und die Ostsee wird nun mal nicht von Vereinen bewirtschaftet - also ist das Interesse der Verbände, da den Anglern zu helfen, nicht unbedingt ausgeprägt.


*Und zum Schluss:*
Natürlich könnte man ohne Einschränkungen für Angler den Dorschbestand problemlos retten!

Es müssten nur die Verursacher der Probleme weg, das sind nämlich über Jahrzehnte die Fischer gewesen, nicht der Angler!!

*Kein Angler kann ein Meer leerangeln - nur wenn die Fischerei dazu kommt, wirds eben eng*!

Das ignoriert scheinbar Thünen ebenso wie die Freundin der Berufsfischerei und Anglerfeindin Rodust von der SPD.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kamillio (27. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
> 
> *SPD-Rodust klar anglerfeindlich*
> 
> ...



Naja also diese Aussage an sich ist ja nicht Anglerfreindlich, das ist einfach logisch.

Insgesamt gebe ich dir allerdings recht, das hat sie aus Anglersicht kein gutes Bild abliefert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

Sorry, zu früh gedrückt, nu aber...

Ich hab das Thema abgetrennt vom Ursprung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316


----------



## Nidderauer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Eines ist mir trotzdem nicht ganz klar. Wie soll das denn funktionieren mit der Reduktion der Fangmengen (der Schleppnetzfischer, da scheint man ja wenigstens das Hauptproblem erkannt zu haben) um 85 % und gleichzeitig 1000 Tonnen, die durch die Angelfischer "gespendet" werden?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Quoten, im TV-Interview (im 3.runder Tisch-Thread) war die Rede davon, vorrangig die Schleppnetzfischer zu entschädigen, die über höhere Fangquoten verfügen. Wären die denn überhaupt noch dazu in der Lage, ihre Quote zu erfüllen oder ist das aufgrund des derzeitigen Bestandes bereits nicht mehr möglich?

Was man derzeit (und das gesamte Jahr) an Fangmeldungen so liest, um Dänemark herum nur Platte und sehr wenig fangreife Dorsche, im Öresund und in der westlichen Ostsee von Flensburg bis Lübeck ähnlich, Richtung Rügen bessere Fangzahlen, aber im Schnitt sehr klein ....

Da stellt sich unweigerlich die Frage, wo die Schlepper überhaupt noch was in ihre Netze bekommen könnten. Für die Nachwuchsjahrgänge ist so eine Situation natürlich auch fatal, denn die landen bei der aufwändigen Suche nach den wenigen großen Fischen ebenfalls im Schleppnetz und sind hinüber.

Momentan scheint es da ja in weiten Teilen der Ostsee bereits eine Fangbeschränkung zu geben, die so bei ca. 1 Fisch pro Tag und Angler liegt. Die ist aber natürlichen Ursprungs, weil offensichtlich nicht genug Fisch da ist....

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Momentan scheint es da ja in weiten Teilen der Ostsee bereits eine Fangbeschränkung zu geben, die so bei ca. 1 Fisch pro Tag und Angler liegt. Die ist aber natürlichen Ursprungs, weil offensichtlich nicht genug Fisch da ist....



*Hier wirds dann für Angler komplett zum Desaster:*
Angler fangen ja nur Fische, welche tatsächlich da sind und die zudem aktiv sind - befischen also immer nur einen Teil des Bestandes, das noch selektiv..

Die Minderfangmenge, welche Thünen "berechnet", basiert aber auf Grund von Schätzungen aus der Vergangenheit.

Die sagen:
Wenn Angler auf Grund der Zahlen der letzten Jahre über Schonmaß zukünftig auf Fang verzichten, kommen auf dieser Basis (der Vergangenheit) so und so viele Tonnen WENIGER Anglerfang zusammen, bei Schonzeit so und so viel Tonnen, bei Baglimit so und so viel Tonnen...

*Sowohl Zimmermann von Thünen wie auch Rodust und auch Habeck (zu Beginn) wollen ja die so REIN RECHNERISCH auf Basis von Schätzungen generierten "Minderfänge der Angler" den Fischern zuschlagen (was der DFV z. B. NIE verlangt hat!!!) ..*

Wenn aber Angler z. B. wegen zu wenig Fisch oder Fisch in nicht erreichbaren Gründen sowieso REAL WENIGER fangen, wird dies ja nicht als "berechneter Minderfang" gesehen. 

Sondern der BERECHNETE (auf Grundlage Schätzung, nicht valider Zahlen!!) Minderfang (NICHT DER TATSÄcHLICHE!!) der Angler kommt dann bei weniger Fisch insgesamt noch als ZUSÄTZLICHE Quote obendrauf trotzdem bei den Fischern an und so kommt dann insgesamt in der Relation NOCH MEHR DORSCH RAUS!!..

*Wenn man einen Bestand kaputt machen möchte, gehts so garantiert am schnellsten!!!
*

Und die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MV sind natürlich mit dabei bei dem Unfug, "weil Angler ja auch ihren Teil beitragen müssen"...

Für Dorsch: Ja..

Für Berufsfischerei wie jetzt geplant: NEIN!

Und ohne finanziellen Ausgleich wie bei den Fischern erst recht nicht!!


----------



## gründler (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Hier wird nix anderes gemacht wie schon mit kleinen Bauernhöfen Bäckern Fleischern etc.

Stk für Stk. weg und von großen verdrängt,neuen Regeln und Verbote auferlegt und langsam in die Versenkung usw.
Nach nen paar Monaten redet keiner mehr drüber und fertig.

Das ganze hat jetzt die letzten Jahrzehnte so gut geklappt und es gab auch keine gegenwehr etc.warum sollte man damit aufhören.

Tierschutz ist Staatsziel und wenn man was Schützen möchte dann geht das nur wenn man es auch Schützt...gelle...Angler sind doch Natur und Tierschützer ,oder habt ihr die letzten Jahre nicht aufgepasst.......


|wavey:


----------



## Kamillio (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Hast du Thomas, oder vielleicht auch jemand anders zufällig Zahlen parat zu

- Wieviel Tonnen fangen die Berufsfischer/die Angler
- wieviel Umsatz/Steuereinnahmen generieren die Berufsfischer/Angler jeweils + zugehörige Infrastruktur
- wieviele Arbeitsplätze hängen jeweils direkt und indirekt damit zusammen

Ich habe auf die Schnelle keine Zahlen gefunden, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja was, bevor ich lange suche.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Kamillio schrieb:


> Hast du Thomas, oder vielleicht auch jemand anders zufällig Zahlen parat zu
> 
> - Wieviel Tonnen fangen die Berufsfischer/die Angler
> - wieviel Umsatz/Steuereinnahmen generieren die Berufsfischer/Angler jeweils + zugehörige Infrastruktur
> ...



Bemüh doch bitte mal selber Google. 
Thüne Institut Dorsch oder so...

Bezüglich Dorschfänge durch Angler gibt es nur Schätzungen.
Die haben keine Zahlen. Sind eine handvoll mal auf nen Kutter rausgefahren und haben dann die "5 Dorsche" auf die Angler über das ganze Jahr hochgerechnet.

Oder siehe auch Beitrag:
"Jetzt sind die Dorschangler dran"


----------



## Holger15 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Warum machen die Bootsverleiher, Kutterbesitzer, Wohnungsvermieter, Hoteliers, Sporthafenbetreiber, Angelguides, Kneipenbesitzer, Angellädenbesitzer, Werkstätten und wer sonst noch alles von den Angeltouristen lebt, nicht Mobil? Versteh ich nicht, nach der Badesaison, sind doch die Angler ein, wenn nicht der, erheblicher Wirtschaftsfaktor der Tourismusbranche. Noch was, das wird wohl erst der Anfang sein, wenn das durchgeht, werden die Verbotszonen noch größer. 
Die Fischer werden ausweichen, die Angler auch. Wenn dann in Polen,Dänemark, Schweden das Dorschangeln auch funktioniert, sind die Angeltouris halt weg.  Rechnet mal nach was ihr, pro Tag, so im Angelurlaub an Kohle ausgebt. Unglaublich das wir Angler da nicht hofiert werden, wie Könige.  
Da sieht ma mal, das diese Frau Rodust, nicht um jeden einzelnen Euro für sich kämpfen muß! Schreibtischtäter halt. Petri Heil in den Norden


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Holger15 schrieb:


> Warum machen die Bootsverleiher, Kutterbesitzer, Wohnungsvermieter, Hoteliers, Sporthafenbetreiber, Angelguides, Kneipenbesitzer, Angellädenbesitzer, Werkstätten und wer sonst noch alles von den Angeltouristen lebt, nicht Mobil? Versteh ich nicht, nach der Badesaison, sind doch die Angler ein, wenn nicht der, erheblicher Wirtschaftsfaktor der Tourismusbranche. Noch was, das wird wohl erst der Anfang sein, wenn das durchgeht, werden die Verbotszonen noch größer.
> Die Fischer werden ausweichen, die Angler auch. Wenn dann in Polen,Dänemark, Schweden das Dorschangeln auch funktioniert, sind die Angeltouris halt weg.  Rechnet mal nach was ihr, pro Tag, so im Angelurlaub an Kohle ausgebt. Unglaublich das wir Angler da nicht hofiert werden, wie Könige.
> Da sieht ma mal, das diese Frau Rodust, nicht um jeden einzelnen Euro für sich kämpfen muß! Schreibtischtäter halt. Petri Heil in den Norden



Die anderen offenbar auch nicht sonst wäre der Widerstand doch wohl erheblich grösser.

Hier geht es um die Existenz vieler. Ziemlich ruhig dafür.
Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten da haben die Franzosen Verkehrsschilder abgebaut bzw. verdreht. Wein über die Strassen laufen lassen usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Touristik etc. wurde ja ausgesperrt von SPD-Rodust!

Polen, Dänemark, Schweden etc. werden KEINE Alternative mehr für anständige Angler sein, da diese hier besprochenen Beschränkungen wg. Dorschmanagement für Angler die gesamte EU treffen.

Hier gehts ja NICHT um die Verbotszonen FFH (anderes Thema: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210 ), welche NUR Deutschland betreffen...

Da aber DAFV und der LSFV-SH (Bohn, GF) OHNE NOT im vorauseilenden Gehorsam bei Habeck gleich angeboten haben, Angler zu beteiligen über Mindestmaße und Schonzeit - aber OHNE vorher das Baglimit abzuschaffen -  hat das die EU dankend aufgenommen.

Nun kommt wohl das eh geplante Baglimit, Schonmaß wird wohl nicht erhöht (zu umständlich in der Umsetzung bei den Ländern), dafür wirds wohl eine Schonzeit von inzwischen (Planung EU) 2 Monate statt der 6 Wochen (Vorschlag DAFV und LSFV-SH) geben..

Während der DFV NIE Maßnahmen seitens der Angler verlangte, sondern statt dessen Gelder für seine Klientel rausgeschlagen hat, haben die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MV  die Angler verraten und verkauft..

_> Sie haben Minderfang der Angler angeboten, die laut Thünen etc. den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen werden.

> Sie haben das Baglimit trotzdem NICHT weg bekommen..

> Sie haben den gesamten Bereich Angeltouristik/Gewerbe und Angelkutter ausgeschlossen..

> Sie haben im Gegensatz zum DFV KEINERLEI Gelder für Angler, Angeltourismus/Gewerbe rausgeschlagen für die Einschränkungen, die sie ohne Not freiwillig vorgeschlagen haben.._

*DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände sind in meinen Augen klar, eindeutig und nachgewiesen die Totengräber der (Dorsch)Angelei ....*


Wer als Angler weiter diese Anglerfeinde aus DAFV und seinen Vasallenverbänden unterstützt, hat entweder  überhaupt nichts begriffen oder es nicht besser verdient..

*DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MV machen hier mit SPD-Rodust GEMEINSAME SACHE GEGEN ANGLER!!!!*


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Thomas...wenn man sich aussperren lässt?!

Es gibt sowas wie Sitzblockaden etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

So schlecht war die Aussperrung nicht, Ministerien, Behörden und Parteien sind informiert, dass Hauptbeteiligte von SPD-Rodust ausgesperrt wurden 
;-)

Und natürlich alles, was dann auf dieser Grundlage "beschlossen" wurde, eh nicht tragbar oder demokratisch legitimiert ist..

Wenn Profis arbeiten statt der Amateure vom DAFV und Konsorten, erreichen die wichtigen (und richtigen) Meldungen auch die richtigen Leute..

;-))


----------



## fischhändler (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Wie wäre es wie die Fanzmänner es machen.

Karfreitag mit Booten die Sundbrücke  nach Fehmarn blockieren


----------



## mitzu1608 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Vielleicht ist es auch besser ein, "wichtigeres Ministerium" mit einzubeziehen. 

Wenn die Quoten für Angler beschränkt werden, dann kommen weniger Angler. Dann haben die Angelläden, Kutter und was weiß ich noch wer alles weniger Umsatz. Also gibt es mehr Arbeitslose in einer eh schon Struktur schwachen Region. Hier ist dann die Frage, was für die Gesellschaft hier mehr Wert hat ist doch logisch. Vor allem da der negative Aspekt eigentlich keiner ist.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

@mitzu: Dieses Argument wurde ja auch schon von Toursitkseite mehrfach genannt und verhallte ungehört bei den Entscheidern/ Politikern, also scheint das keine Relevanz zu haben leider, wurde auch schon beim vorher Getexteten zur Sprache gebracht.


----------



## Ørret (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Ob die Kutterkapitäne 2017 sich auch wieder vom Dafv für die Meeresfischertage buchen lassen? Ich würde es wohl nicht machen,geschweige denn als Angler daran teilnehmen....bei der miesen Interessenvertretung die der BV da abliefert!


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ob die Kutterkapitäne 2017 sich auch wieder vom Dafv für die Meeresfischertage buchen lassen? Ich würde es wohl nicht machen,geschweige denn als Angler daran teilnehmen....bei der miesen Interessenvertretung die der BV da abliefert!




Ich würde es als Kutterkapitän machen.  

3-facher Preis. Fanglimit 1 Dorsch, 1 Makrele...etc.
Fischschutz halt. 

:vik:


----------



## buttweisser (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Kurioserweise vertritt der DAFV auch den zum ehemaligen DAV gehörenden "Deutschen Meeresangler Verband e.V."

Dem DMV und seinem Präsidenten Ralf Deterding muß es ja mulmig werden, wenn die dort organisierten Meeresangler keinen Dorsch mehr fangen dürfen. Weiter stellt sich die Frage warum der DMV immer noch zum DAFV gehören will und es bisher keine Reaktion seitens des Deutschen Meeresangler Verband e.V. zu diesem Thema gibt.

Da der DAFV die Interessen der Angler nicht vertritt hab ich mal ein Thema ( *DAV der neue und anglerfreundliche Dachverband) *zur Neugründung eines Dachverbandes von Anglern für Angler eröffnet.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4576631#post4576631


----------



## seeschwalbe (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Ich habe schon immer gesagt, die SPD vertritt niemals die
Angler#q


----------



## Nidderauer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage. Wo dürfen die dänischen Berufsfischer eigentlich fischen?

 Dürfen die überall in der Ostsee ihre Quote vollmachen oder müssen die sich auch an Grenzen halten, was bedeutet, dass der dänische Schleppkutter grundsätzlich nur außerhalb der 5-Meilen Zone bzw. nördlich der Fahrrinne schleppen darf?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ob die Kutterkapitäne 2017 sich auch wieder vom Dafv für die Meeresfischertage buchen lassen?


Ist vielleicht die einzige Chance, die das Angeln in Deutschland noch hat. Alle verantwortlichen Versager, Nixtuer und Anglerfeinde vom DAFV und den Versallenverbänden auf einen alten Kutter, Kurs Nordpolarmeer, und dann ein paar hungrige Eisbären suchen, denen sie dann erklären dürfen, wie wichtigTierschutz ist. Dann sind die wenigstens noch zu etwas auf der Welt gut.
Und wenn sich keine Eisbären finden lassen, ...

naja, die Idee werden wohl einige hier weiterdenken können:m


----------



## Honeyball (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Ich hab grad Kopfkino, wie da einer vorm Eisbär steht, son Graublonder, und sagt: "Ich bin Jurist, ich zeige sie an, wenn sie mich fressen"


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Ich befürchte, da käme ein, _"so was fresse ich nicht!_"


----------



## derporto (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Unabhängig von der unsäglichen politischen Posse nebendran könnte ich mit einem Bag Limit von 5 Dorschen und einem Mindestmaß von 40 cm leben. Auch als sog. Angeltourist, der für sein Hobby 350 km einfache Strecke in die besagten Gebiete fahren muss, wenn er dies auch gerne 10-30 x pro Jahr tut. 

Denn wenn ich ehrlich bin...:

- Fange ich in der Brandung höchstselten mehr als 5 maßige Dorsche. Ich kann mich an die ein oder andere stürmische Nacht an der Bukspitze erinnern in der das mal gelang. Ansonsten summiert sich der Fang meistens auf 1-3 maßige Dorsche + Faktor 4 an untermaßigem Jungfisch + ein paar Platte.

- Würden mir auch vom gemieteten Kleinboot 5 maßige Dorsche reichen. Hier bin ich flexibel, ist das Limit erreicht stelle ich um auf Wattimontage und beangel die zahlreichen großen Platten oder suche (selten) gezielt nach Hering oder Makrele.

- Fahre ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mit den großen Kuttern. Gedränge, oft nicht nachvollziehbares Verhalten von Kapitänen und Bootsmannschaft sowie die hohen Kosten halten mich schon länger hiervon ab.

Was ich sagen will: Ein solches, sich aus nicht exakten Datenlagen ergebendes Dorsch-Angelverbot ist extrem ärgerlich. Aber wie hart wird es uns einzelnen Angler tatsächlich belasten?

Ganz sicher, es ist ein sehr kurzsichtiger Affront, die Anglerschaft und die damit verbundenen Millionen in die Diskussion nichtmit einzubeziehen. Hier ist allerdings auch noch viel stärker als es aktuell der Fall ist nötig, dass die ortsansässige Bevölkerung mobil gegen diese Bedrohung Ihrer Existenz macht. Ich glaube dort ist die Problematik in vielen Köpfen noch nicht angekommen. Ein Verbot träfe nicht nur die direkt mit dem Angler verknüpfte Infrastruktur. Sie trifft jeden da oben der vom Tourismus lebt. Der Angler angelt nicht nur, er wohnt und konsumiert auch. 

Was mir indes am meisten Sorgen macht: Verbote werden in Deutschland nur selten zurückgenommen, auch wenn sich die Bedingungen zum positiven verändern. 

Kommen die geplanten Einschränkungen und Verbote, so ist davon auszugehen dass wir diese länger durchschleppen werden als eigentlich nötig sein wird. Eine Erholung der Bestände wird nicht direkt an die Lockerung der Ge- und Verbote gekoppelt sein. Geht es dem Dorsch wieder gut dürfen wir sicher noch 3-8 Jahre auf die Wiederherstellung des anglerischen Normalzustandes warten.

Petri Heil

Dennis


----------



## buttweisser (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Ich glaube, einige haben es immer noch nicht richtig verstanden. Es geht der selbstherrlichen SPD-Tussi, dem DAFV und Konsorten nicht um die Schonung der Dorsche, sondern um die Diskriminierung der Angler und der Menschen die vom Angeltourismus leben.

Einfach ausgedrückt: Die Angler sollen kaum noch Dorsch angeln dürfen und diejenigen, die für den Niedergang des Dorschbestandes verantwortlich sind, nämlich die Schleppnetzfischer, dürfen dafür umso mehr Dorsch fangen. Solange das so ist, ist auch jede Diskussion über Fanglimits und Schonzeiten sinnlos. Es erweckt bei den Anglerfeinden nur den Eindruck, dass wir Angler ja eh nicht mehrere Dorsche fangen wollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



derporto schrieb:


> Eine Erholung der Bestände wird nicht direkt an die Lockerung der Ge- und Verbote gekoppelt sein. Geht es dem Dorsch wieder gut dürfen wir sicher noch 3-8 Jahre auf die Wiederherstellung des anglerischen Normalzustandes warten.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Dennis



Es wird keine Erholung geben! Unsere nicht gefangenen Dorsche werde den Berufsfischern zu deren Quote addiert! Unser "Verzicht" hilft nicht den Dorschbeständen!


----------



## u-see fischer (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es wird keine Erholung geben! Unsere nicht gefangenen Dorsche werde den Berufsfischern zu deren Quote addiert! Unser "Verzicht" hilft nicht den Dorschbeständen!




So sieht es leider aus. 

 Selbst wenn sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer; die Bestände erholen würden, würden dann nur die Quoten der Berufsfischer erhöht werden.

Vermisse den Kotzsmiley


----------



## derporto (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es wird keine Erholung geben! Unsere nicht gefangenen Dorsche werde den Berufsfischern zu deren Quote addiert! Unser "Verzicht" hilft nicht den Dorschbeständen!



Das ist ja richtig. Aber insgesamt wird trotzdem erheblich weniger Dorsch gefischt werden sodass sich der Bestand (vorallem wenn er aktuell gar nicht derart überfischt ist, wie es von den Instituten und Institutionen dargestellt wird) durchaus erholen kann. Oft geschieht dies sogar schneller als ursprünglich angenommen. 2-3 Jahre können da viel bewirken. 

Dass wir Angler von unserer "Quote" etwas abgeben damit die Fischer (ohne jetzt exakt zu sein) anstatt 87 % Quotenminderung nur noch real 67 % haben ist zwar ungerechtfertigt und daher mehr als ärgerlich. Aber dieser Fakt alleine wird die Erholung der Bestände nicht verhindern. 

Das alles ist natürlich übergeordnet nur "im Trüben fischen", da belastbare Zahlen ja gar nicht vorliegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Das ist aber nicht zu Ende gedacht!

Die Fänge der Angler sind "mögliche Fänge auf Grund von Berechnungen aus den letzten Jahren", also zu Zeiten von besseren Beständen. Das bedeutet aber, dadurch das die Bestände abnehmen und die Fänge - und das kann man ja überall in den Foren nachlesen oder in den Häfen sehen und hören - der Angler ja weniger werden, wir diese Zahlen in 2017 und den folgenden Jahren vermutlich gar nicht mehr erreicht hätten. Die 1000 Tonnen die hier eingespart werden, sind rein theoretisch. Die Berufsfischer hingegen werden die 1000 Tonnen zu 100% abfischen. Somit werden die Bestände durch die geplanten Maßnahmen noch weiter reduziert und es findet eine Üerfischung statt! Ich finde das alles total schlau #q

Laut Aussage von Frau Dr. Flachsbarth (23.09.2016) ist im übrigen eine Reduzierung der Quote um 88% bei den Berufsfischern wohl doch nicht notwendig... Erst sie Angler abziehen, die Berufsfischer stärken und dann ist alles ganz anders. Sieht nach einem "geilen Plan" aus... Am Ende werden wir Angler keine Dorsche mehr fangen dürfen und die Berufsfischer wie bisher die Meere leeren! Bis alles leer ist...


----------



## Nidderauer (28. September 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bis alles leer ist...



Ich würde fast behaupten, dass schon fast alles leer ist. Wenn die Schleppfischer den Dorschen genauso hinterherfahren müssen, wie die Angler, dann kann sich das nicht mehr rechnen. Und welche Fische da zukünftig für Nachwuchs sorgen sollen, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Die paar Größeren, die da an irgendwelchen nicht befischbaren Wracks stehen oder an ähnlich unreinem Grund? Ob das reicht, darf bezweifelt werden.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Amigo-X (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Lest mal die FRUSTMELDUNGEN  betreffs des Dorschfanges der Angler hier und in anderen Boards . Es ist fast nix mehr da an Dorsch !
Die Fischer ernten nur und jammern wegen jeder Quotenkürzung . Und nun will die die Politik die letzten Abräumer schützen ? Welch  ein Aberwitz ! 
Ich frage mal  wofür die von Anglern bezahlten Verbände eigentlich da sind ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Gute Frage!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Lest mal die FRUSTMELDUNGEN  betreffs des Dorschfanges der Angler hier und in anderen Boards . Es ist fast nix mehr da an Dorsch !
> Die Fischer ernten nur und jammern wegen jeder Quotenkürzung . Und nun will die die Politik die letzten Abräumer schützen ? Welch  ein Aberwitz !
> Ich frage mal  wofür die von Anglern bezahlten Verbände eigentlich da sind ?




Antwort: Um Angler zu gängeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Neu:
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/meere...rei-blutet.697.de.html?dram:article_id=367587


----------



## Ørret (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

Ein Interview mit Ulrike Rodst. Ich hoffe das wurde nicht schon irgendwo eingestellt.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...61-interview-mit-frau-rodust-ueber-den-dorsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fischern wird geholfen, Angler werden alleine gelassen!! SPD-Rodust anglerfeindli*

super, danke Dir - da wollen die Anglerfeinde vom LSFV_SH halt dem hier was entgegensetzen (auch wenn sie da auch schon zugeben, dass die Verbände der organisierten Angelverhinderei im DAFV mit seinen Vasallenverbänden schon gleich selber Angebote zum Schutz der Berfusfischerei (vorwiegend der dänischen) gemacht haben):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547

Auch noch zur Untermalung der Seriosität vom LSFV-SH und seinen Zahlern, die sich das alles gefallen laasen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320653


----------

